# Green Neon Tetras hiding



## DEL 707 (2 Mar 2020)

I have a 55l planted tank. An AquaOne Aqua Nano 40 with all the stock equiptment.






The current stock:

10 Green Neon Tetras
3 Amano Shrimp
An army of Cherry Red Shrimp
2 Nerite snails

The tanks been setup for just 6 months, fish have been in there for 4.

My problem is that the tetras seem to spend all of their time hiding, I don't have a big tank, but because of the wood and the plants, I can't even tell how many are alive in there.

There's 1 or 2 big boys who appear from time to time and hang around the front of the wood, but they seem to chase off anyone else who comes forward.

The same thing happens at feeding time, there will be a mad dash for food, but the head honcho chases anyone who comes out.

Its been like this for the last month, before they were all out in front, but very skitterish when anyone came near the tank.

I do 20l water changes everyweek. RO water which I reminerlise with Salty Shrimp GH/KH.

I tested my water today before my water change.

Ammonia = 0
Nitrite = 0
Nitrate = 10
PH = 6.4

Nitrate is normally lower, but due to illness, I wasn't able to do a water change last week.

Are there any ideas on what I can do to bring my tetras out?


----------



## alto (3 Mar 2020)

Most green neon tetras (and rasboras) are wild caught so they tend to be more sensitive to environment - these fish usually do better in bigger, deeper tanks 

I suspect that when the lights are off, and there’s no vibration near the tank, the green neons are everywhere - I’d set up some dim lighting and sit quietly awhile to assess, that will reassure re fish health 

I assume tank dimensions 40 x 40 x 40cm 

I’d they are wild caught green neon tetras, a group of 20-30 is usually recommended but I’d hesitate to add that many to this small aquarium, you could try adding a few (standard) neon tetras and that may bring the group out

I would never recommend this size of tank for green neons, you could try adding some tannins to the tank (black water extract, peat in filter, Tannin Aquatics materials (eg https://blackwateruk.com/))  and see if that improves the situation
A light tint shouldn’t affect your plants too much


----------



## dw1305 (3 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 





DEL 707 said:


> My problem is that the tetras seem to spend all of their time hiding,


Just get <"some floating plants."> 





alto said:


> you could try adding some tannins to the tank (black water extract, peat in filter, Tannin Aquatics materials (eg https://blackwateruk.com/)) and see if that improves the situation


and that one. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (3 Mar 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Just get <"some floating plants.">


Yup, I find hornwort such a useful plant that I’ve just started keeping some on standby on the windowsill, in a little pentagonal thing my wife gave me. It’s quite decorative, and it saves me trudging down to the pond to fetch some. (She intended me to use it to grow cacti in, but it’s not really suitable for that. She should have anticipated that it would end up full of water!)


----------



## Onoma1 (3 Mar 2020)

I found them to be particularly shy. I rehomed my first lot. Adding far more plants and ember tetras as a dither fish seemed to work. I also bought my second lot from Carp Co as tank bred fish.


----------



## alto (3 Mar 2020)

Onoma1 said:


> tank bred fish.


these seem to be a completely different fish (perhaps a little help in breaking the initial breeding barrier)


----------

